# Stripping Cast Iron



## VitaWright (Jan 10, 2013)

I need your suggestions for stripping cast iron. I just got a new to me chicken fryer off of eBay. It is going to be perfect once I get it stripped and reseasoned. It has so much build up on the sides of the inside that its thick and cracked so I really would like to start from scratch. I only buy old cast iron so this pan will be nice. 

Anyway, I have it sitting in a plastic bag with oven cleaner in it. We just got back from camping and I didn't have this then so no way to stick it in a fire. I suppose we could build one in the back yard but it's in the 80’s here. Any other suggestions to getting that thick build up off? It's been in sitting for 24 hours and it's still really thick. No self-cleaning program on my oven although I can ask around my friends if anyone else has it. 

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I probably need to just exercise a little patience.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2013)

If you have a gas grill, put the pot and lid in the grill close the top and turn the grill on high.  Come back in an hour or so and it'll be clean.  This method keeps all the smoke outdoors.

You can also do this with the cleaning cycle in your oven.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 10, 2013)

I was going to say about the cleaning cycle, but it will get smoky and stinky. If that doesn’t work there is always sand paper and lots of elbow grease, unless you have a commercial sander and air compressor.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Jan 10, 2013)

Be patient.  The oven cleaner and plastic bag method should work.  Reapply oven cleaner every day or so.  It may take a week or ten days for it to eat through all the gunk.  More info can be found here:  Black Iron Blog: Easy Cast Iron Skillet Reconditioning


----------



## Zagut (Jan 10, 2013)

It's too bad you didn't have it while camping.

My grandmother used to put hers in the fireplace about once a year.
It worked well.
I still use them 50 years later and still toss em in the fire now and again.


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Take it to a 'sand blasting' business. They don't just use sand BTW. They'll tell you to leave it until they are using a less' aggressive' 'bead' than maybe sand. They'll blast it completely clean for twenty bucks. Then start seasoning the fryer with a pot full of a thin slurry of cheap oil and any cheap salt on medium heat for a couple of hours. Then wipe the fryer with the oil/salt mixture and go through a few high heat treatments. Better to this outside for sure! Cast iron is very very porus. Food sticks to it b/c it gets into all those millions of tiny craters. The salt fills the craters. That's why you never wash a cast iron pan/pot/fryer with detergent. It dissolves the salt and you must start all over. So does any acid.


----------



## VitaWright (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks all! This gives me more additional ideas. I just can't wait for it to be done so I can season it and use it. 

We are making progress:






It is back in the plastic bag now with additional oven cleaner on it.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 10, 2013)

"stick it in a fire. I suppose we could build one in the back yard but it's in *the 80’s here.* "

o gee. I had to look on genieology dot com and googel and see if we are close enough related for you to invite me over and show you how to do it.  Guess so.  But then,  I think the TSA has a thing about  disposable lighters,  blow torches and a bundle of sticks in one's carry on luggage.  

My best advice is shoot us another pic tomorry and again the next day until you have some fried chicken cooking in your new pan.  Yum.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 10, 2013)

For a old CI pan I had to clean up I used a wire wheel and grinder.  Wear eye protection.  Seriously.


----------



## VitaWright (Jan 11, 2013)

_"I think the TSA has a thing about disposable lighters, blow torches and a bundle of sticks in one's carry on luggage."_

I have always wanted to own a blow torch. 

I haven't checked it this morning yet. It's that bottom edge around the sides that is the most crusty and is going to give me problems. I am almost ready to pull out the power tools.


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Get it sand blasted Oven cleaner etc is just filling up a very porous metal with toxic chemicals. You may get rid of the 'surface' crap but the chemicals will still be in those millions of tiny craters.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 11, 2013)

I would not use sandblasting, sand paper, or any abrasive.  You can harm the pan.  I season several a year, and clean with a lye bath.

Go to a hardware store and get a can of lye drain cleaner.  You will also need a 5 gallon plastic bucket.  I use the ones that restaurants throw away.  Mix the lye according to the directions. Attach a wire coat hanger for a handle to the pan, dip, cover, and forget it for a couple of weeks.  Your pan will emerge clean.  If you have rust, clean with vinegar.  Rinse well, and you are ready for seasoning.

The lye bath can be reused over and over.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 11, 2013)

puffin3 said:


> Get it sand blasted Oven cleaner etc is just filling up a very porous metal with toxic chemicals. You may get rid of the 'surface' crap but the chemicals will still be in those millions of tiny craters.



A lot of collectors who season dozens a year would disagree with both these statements.


----------



## VitaWright (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah I chose the oven cleaner method for the lye. It should only be a couple more days now. 

Here is today's progress:





There is some really thick stuff on the bottom and sides. It's coming slowly though. Next time I will either stick it in a fire or get a stronger lye. This is a long but great method for cleaning CI recommended by many and it works pretty well. I am just anxious for it to be clean so I can season it and start using it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2013)

I have to assume you're enjoying this lengthy process.


----------



## VitaWright (Jan 11, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I have to assume you're enjoying this lengthy process.



Lol! I have to admit it is fun getting up in the morning to see my progress. So, yes, maybe a little


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2013)

VitaWright said:


> Lol! I have to admit it is fun getting up in the morning to see my progress. So, yes, maybe a little



That's good.  Once you get it clean and reseasoned you'll be able to enjoy it.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 11, 2013)

I used a wire wheel and hand grinder on mine, too, but mine was all rusty.
For as far along as you are you could pick up a welding wire brush at a hardware store and take care of that last bit. It's a simple hand tool and pretty cheap. It will double as a grill cleaner.


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Bigjim68 said:


> A lot of collectors who season dozens a year would disagree with both these statements.


 I assumed the poster was interested in actually using to fryer....not hanging on a wall. Pretty hard to imagine a cast iron fryer being "harmed" from a trip to a sand blaster. What's going to happen? The 'sand' is going to makes holes in the fryer? LOL Sand for sand blasting is formulated NOT to erode or "harm" what it's 'blasting. There's dozens of different types of 'sand'. You can 'sand blast' 24K gold with finely ground goose feathers if you want to and not "harm" it.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 11, 2013)

Aside from the expense if you don't do it yourself, sandblasting either will not get to the gunk in the pores, or it will remove metal to do so.  In addition, sandblasting can leave the surface rough.  Either way, you are better off with removing the old seasoning and gunk with chemicals or heat.  Heat has the possibility of warping or cracking the pan, although if the heat is applied evenly, the chances are small, and I have used heat on some pans with no problem.  A self cleaning oven will heat evenly as it is started cold and the pan warms up all at the same time.

The chemicals used, i.e oven cleaner or lye, are not particularly toxic in residue form.  Lye is used in food processing, particularly to remove outer layers in corn for hominy.  Oven cleaner, if that toxic, would not be used for cleaning ovens. 

Most cookware collectors that I know do use their kitchen equipment, be it copper, CI, or old electrical devices.


----------



## VitaWright (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks @Bigjim68. I will be using my pan. I have used this method in the past although not on as gunky a pan. This one is taking longer than any other pan I have cleaned. I am not too worried about the chemical's as you pointed out.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 11, 2013)

You will love this skillet. The high sides make cleaning up the stove much easier.  If you treat it right, your grand kids will love it also.

Do you know the brand?  It looks to be an unmarked Lodge from the 50's or earlier.  Are there markings?  

Lodge made a lot of unmarked pans which were sold at large retailers such as Sears.

You are halfway there.  Now you need to find a lid.


----------



## VitaWright (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks! It just says, "10 1/2" Chicken Fryer" on the bottom. I purposely looked for a generic one because I didn't want to wait to find one at a thrift store and I knew I could find a smooth bottomed one on eBay for a decent price. It ended up being less than $20 shipped. The lid that is on my cast iron Dutch oven fits it almost perfectly. It also fits my 10" Griswold. I'd like to pick upan extra though. 

My friend has one of these and I borrowed hers. That's what sold me. I couldn't wait to find one.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 12, 2013)

I have a pan that looks just like that one--I bought it new in 1980.  I don't use it much anymore, because it is way heavier than my 10 inch low sided skillet, but it does come out for fried chicken!

Can I ship it to you for cleaning?  It needs it!!


----------



## VitaWright (Jan 12, 2013)

Lol Saparrowgrass! I don't think you'd get it back if you shipped it to me. 

We have made significant progress. I hope everyone doesn't mind the updates. Here is the latest. As you can see there are only a few spots left in the bottom. Yay! In the home stretch and almost time to season. 






I have a few methods I use to season but if any of you have ways that have worked well for you please, please share.

FYI. I did not remove the seasoning on the outside of the pan. Only the inside where the food will be.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have been using flax seed oil, applied in very thin coats.  Five or six of them.  An hour in the oven at 400 +, let it cool down without opening the door.  Repeat.

Time consuming, but it gives good results, and multiple pans may be processed at the same time.


----------



## VitaWright (Jan 12, 2013)

I have read that flax seed oil is a really good oil to use. I may look into that. I have some bacon grease that I was thinking of using. Not sure though.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2013)

The seasoning method described on the Lodge Mfg. site works.  I'm sure it's not the only one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2013)

I for one am enjoying the process and updates.  Thanks!  The pan looks great!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 12, 2013)

If UB were here he'd say make some corn bread in it...


----------



## letscook (Jan 13, 2013)

I buy alot of cast at garage sales and got some pieces that were really gross. I went to a hardware store and purchase a wire wheel that will fit into a drill and took it outside and wire wheel it all, works like a charm. Gave them a good soapy scrubbing,  then reseason outside on my grill so it won't smell the house up. . Please remember to put saftey goggles/glasses on as the grim flys and occasionally a pc of wire will come off. I wish I had before pics to show you, never thought of taking pics. I got a 12" fry pan and a 5qt dutch oven for $2.00 they were so nasty people looked at me strange that i was purchasing them. Little did they know what a bargin I had.


----------



## VitaWright (Jan 13, 2013)

I wish I'd taken a before picture of how built up this pan way. Anyway, it is now in the oven for its first round of seasoning. Yay! I can't wait to use it. I will post a pic once it is seasoned. It looks great!


----------



## VitaWright (Jan 13, 2013)

All done and seasoned-at least for now. Of course I will need to build up the seasoning but it looks awesome. So happy with it!


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## VitaWright (Jan 13, 2013)

If you can see this it's the eBay auction I won this from. 

Vintage 10 1 2" Cast Iron Chicken Fryer 8 on The Handle | eBay

Not sure if that'll show up. It shows great before pictures.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 13, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I for one am enjoying the process and updates.  Thanks!  The pan looks great!


+1


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 13, 2013)

The easiest way to strip cast iron is to put it into a self-cleaning oven and set the oven on CLEAN.


----------



## letscook (Jan 13, 2013)

End Results looks great


----------



## VitaWright (Jan 13, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The easiest way to strip cast iron is to put it into a self-cleaning oven and set the oven on CLEAN.



I would have loved that but I don't have one nor does anyone I asked. I am going to ask further though. I have another pan that needs to be stripped.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 13, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> If you have a gas grill, put the pot and lid in the grill close the top and turn the grill on high.  Come back in an hour or so and it'll be clean.  This method keeps all the smoke outdoors....




Do you have a gas grill?


----------



## VitaWright (Jan 13, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Do you have a gas grill?



Nope. Just a charcoal. I have done it in the campfire before. I love the results from that. 

We prefer the charcoal grill because we prefer the flavour of the finished product.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 13, 2013)

VitaWright said:


> Nope. Just a charcoal. I have done it in the campfire before. I love the results from that.
> 
> We prefer the charcoal grill because we prefer the flavour of the finished product.




Understood.  What you really need is a super hot fire.  It can be charcoal.  Just build a big hot fire, put the pan on the grill, cover and open all the vents.  Come back later to a perfectly clean pan with almost no effort.


----------



## Madmike7221 (Mar 2, 2013)

Baking soda baking soda baking soda


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 2, 2013)

Madmike7221 said:


> Baking soda baking soda baking soda


sand from Birch Beach, Lake of the Woods, sand from Birch Beach, Lake of the Woods, sand from Birch Beach, Lake of the Woods...okay, if you can't get to Birch Beach, Lake of the Woods, I guess you have to figure out s/thing else. 105 days and counting...Birch Beach, here I come!


----------



## Zagut (Mar 2, 2013)

"What you really need is a super hot fire."

That says it all.


----------

